# Dune: Neue Fotos aus dem Sci-Fi-Epos jetzt in hoher Auflösung



## Felix Schuetz (16. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Neue Fotos aus dem Sci-Fi-Epos jetzt in hoher Auflösung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Neue Fotos aus dem Sci-Fi-Epos jetzt in hoher Auflösung*


----------



## Entkryptor (17. April 2020)

"Sie wurde in der ersten Verfilmung (1984, Regie: David Lynch) noch von Max von Sydow gespielt, denn Dr. Kynes war in der Romanvorlage eigentlich ein Mann."

Soso... Hätte man nach der alten Vorlage die Frauenquote nicht erreicht?
Und nebenbei dann noch gleich hin zur nächsten Quote? Seit wann sind die Fremen Negrid?


----------



## jurjevitch (9. September 2020)

Was juckt dich von wem Kynes gespielt wird? Oder kauft dein beschränkter Verstand einer schwarzen Frau keinen hochrangigen Wissenschaftler ab? 

„Seit wann sind die Fremen Negrid?“

Mal abgesehen von der Benutzung dieses problematischen Begriffs: Es ist ein Wüstenplanet du Supergenie...


----------

